# The REAL GA vs FLA Game Thread



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

Ignore Bammer6 and his silly little thread trying to jinx the Dawgs. Any Dawg game thread started by a Bammer or a Criminole should be deleted upon site!

Where you at Elfii? Let's get that garbage taken out!

Dawgs with the upset 21-17


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Ignore Bammer6 and his silly little thread trying to jinx the Dawgs. Any Dawg game thread started by a Bammer or a Criminole should be deleted upon site!
> 
> Where you at Elfii? Let's get that garbage taken out!
> 
> Dawgs with the upset 21-17




have at it troll. i deleted the other for you.


----------



## Geeman (Oct 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> have at it troll. i deleted the other for you.



In the same 24 hour period you pick GA in a close upset and the Gatuh in a blowout. Who's the troll?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> In the same 24 hour period you pick GA in a close upset and the Gatuh in a blowout. Who's the troll?



im hedging my bets.  if you dont like a post you can pm me. ill gladly delete it if you are so uptight. have a great day troll.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Beautiful day here in Jacksonville. Thousands of Dawg fans everywhere. All you see is a massive sea of red & black. I even spotted 2 of our own, bullgator and Daisy Duke, gettin' the party started earlier this morning. That's bullgator in the blue. I seriously doubt they make the game today! 







GO DAWGS! 

BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Beautiful day here in Jacksonville. Thousands of Dawg fans everywhere. All you see is a massive sea of red & black. I even spotted 2 of our own, bullgator and Daisy Duke, gettin' the party started earlier this morning. That's bullgator in the blue. I seriously doubt they make the game today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like spotandstalk and rebel ranger to me.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im hedging my bets.  if you dont like a post you can pm me. ill gladly delete it if you are so uptight. have a great day troll.



I see you greatly overestimate the power of your posts on me. I ain't no 4x4.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I see you greatly overestimate the power of your posts on me. I ain't no 4x4.



no. you can read; and good for you. bless yo lil heart.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like spotandstalk and rebel ranger to me.



Nope! But believe it or not, I seen them there partying it up as well.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> no. you can read; and good for you. bless yo lil heart.



Thug



Go dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll be ready by kickoff. In that bag there's a razor and new pair of jorts from Goodwill. I'll be stylin and profilin' for the annual mutt roast.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I'll be ready by kickoff. In that bag there's a razor and new pair of jorts from Goodwill. I'll be stylin and profilin' for the annual mutt roast.



Did you pick up a mullet wig? Or is yours all natural?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Didn't know they had mullet wigs, where did you get yours?


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Didn't know they had mullet wigs, where did you get yours?



I just assumed they existed. I figured there couldn't really be that many Gatuhs with mullets. Maybe I was rong.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Man this game could ugly and will most likely happen quick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Man this game could ugly and will most likely happen quick.



They're both capable of ugly. 


When are you heading to Nebraska?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

3-0 Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Our o-line got whupped again.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Del Rio stinks


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Ignore Bammer6 and his silly little thread trying to jinx the Dawgs. Any Dawg game thread started by a Bammer or a Criminole should be deleted upon site!
> 
> Where you at Elfii? Let's get that garbage taken out!
> 
> Dawgs with the upset 21-17



Thanks......He sux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Our offense stinks right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

td gatorz


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Going to be thrashing Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Vern talking about punkins  is funny.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Dang talk about a mugging


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Sweet........ too early to be giving up negidawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Now 6 can go back to grooming his chick dog


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice TD throw by Eason. He showed flashes of his talent on that drive.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

TD dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Gonna be another turn over here dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Keep telling y'all Godwin is the man


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Hold em dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Throw it till cows come home.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Del Rio looks like he's in slow motion


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Come on Eason!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice run on first down


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Dangit


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Hehe


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

We have got to limit those runs up the middle for no gain.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Lets go D!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We have got to limit those runs up the middle for no gain.



Agreed.........gonna have to spread it out more,maybe use the tight ends some


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes I will say it again...Chaney sucks, I'm sick of seeing a bunch formation and a run up the middle


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Great stop D


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep good stand let's hope the O can put a long drive together and score


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Offense has got to get some first downs. Field position killing us right now.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

What tha?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Why do we keep repeating something that does not work Over and over and over.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why do we keep repeating something that does not work Over and over and over.



I don't know Dawg


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Del Rio still sux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

I am bout fed up with our offense. Surely we have somthing other that up the middle twice then throw it when it defense knows that is our only option.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Uga offense is so bad. So easy to defend when you know what's coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty weak right there.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Never would have caught that ball. Stupid pass interference.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Del rio's daddy go him that gig


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Touchdown flori-duh


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Alright, let's get ready for 2 runs, a pass attempt, and punt. Unless they don't even try and decide to head to locker room. In that case , 3 runs and punt.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Kirby should tell Cheney  if you run the ball up the middle one more time your fired


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Vern needs slapped in the mouf


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Is it necessary to play this game In Jacksonville?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Chaney sucks and just needs to be done after this year


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

They should switch it between jville and Atlanta each year or every couple years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

No it is not. It is a Florida Home game basically.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Guys, I just don't think Eason is the answer.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Well they be throwing it.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Dang


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Ouch, my knee. The ball hit my knee coach!! Lol.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

For all the hype about Eason he sure does throw a bunch of bad passes


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Geeezzzz!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Is it necessary to play this game In Jacksonville?





KyDawg said:


> No it is not. It is a Florida Home game basically.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok here we go dropping passes again


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Two dropped passes. Maybe that is why we run so much.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Gators get another TD here, bank on it.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Geez he's a freshman plus he's not getting  any help from his receivers


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> For all the hype about Eason he sure does throw a bunch of bad passes



The receivers don't help him much.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

LEGHORN said:


> Gators get another TD here, bank on it.



Bet it up then


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

What you got?


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep, I lost that bet.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep you owe me a sweet hundred leghorn


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

I got a Hooch river hunt to give, right next to urbanhunter90.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 29, 2016)

OK, gotta go get in stand. Cmon Dawgs! Let's go!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Good luck leghorn hope you get you  one


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Gary is obsessed with the Tennessee Hail Mary pass like its the only time it's happened in the history of college football.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Kirby coaching him up


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Gary sux


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

I just hope he leaves with vern


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Quiet in here


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Two below average teams. UF looked better than we did. They were able to string a few first downs together and held field position most of the half.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2016)

At least it's not ugly yet.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I just hope he leaves with vern



They'll put him with Brent cheeseburger next year


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawgs can't run the ball. I would just let Eason run around throwing the ball the rest of the game. Probably throw a pick or two but so what... Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> They'll put him with Brent cheeseburger next year



They need to send him back to the PAC


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

Dominick Sanders is the biggest factor she n this game so far. Both positively and negatively.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2016)

Score ???  Time left ??


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2016)

On the stand. We were winning when I left. Oh well come on big buck.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2016)

Well get em next half or next year.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawg D lookin  pretty good so far,just don't know how long they can keep it up.The O is going to have to move the ball for us to have a chance in this game.Hope Kirby reams Chaney out during halftime


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Score ???  Time left ??



2-2  with 2 seconds left in the first half


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawgs need to keep up the fight! Hard to believe our running game has been so terrible this year. Still believe we'll pull this one out.

Jacob Eason gonna be the MVP of the game. 

Go Dawgs sittin' in the stand gettin' high off of a thermacell!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2016)

riprap said:


> On the stand. We were winning when I left. Oh well come on big buck.



Just had a little doe come through.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Short and intermediate  passes to the middle of the field would turn this game around for the Dawgd


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Got to find a way to move the ball! Come on Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Slot back,tight end even running back.Crossing patterns with the recievers,but GA will not throw the ball to the middle of the field


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

14-10 Gators at the half

Dawgs get the ball start of the 2nd half. A good long drive would be nice to get things started.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

3 n out and Ramsey now sux as a punter. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

25 yard dawg punt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Should have let terry Godwin punt it


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

I wish Del rio would tick off Hillary so he'd come up missing for the second half .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> 14-10 Gators at the half
> 
> Dawgs get the ball start of the 2nd half. A good long drive would be nice to get things started.





Thanks Silverbro !!!  Tighten up dwags!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Did our kicker slip over there and put on a Gator jersey?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Good stop D now let's see a TD drive O


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Our oline sux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Been following Georgia for well over 50 years and for the life of me, I can not recall a worse offense than this version.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Another 3 n out. Whoop!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Our oline sux



Worst ever!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

It has a lot to do with our o line boss


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Been following Georgia for well over 50 years and for the life of me, I can not recall a worse offense than this version.



Yea...I think Chaney needs to leave right now.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2016)

Come on Chaney quit sucking like you did at 10rc and help us out today ugh


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

I not very little about football but I can call 75% or our plays before we run them. I figure a decent defensive coordinator would be around 98%.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Okay I gonna switch over The Thing From Another World.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

There's still time!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow a first down!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

D wore down this is about to get real ugly


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

How is florida ranked #14?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow decent field for a change


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's move the ball and make a game out of this!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

I would abandon the run and throw from here on. But, we have got to man up and block. Give Eason some time and we can do this.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> How is florida ranked #14?




So Espn can spout off about how tough the SEC is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2016)

My picks are already messed up.....Go Dog Go


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> How is florida ranked #14?



You think ya should be losing by more to #14?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Another 3 n out the story of the game. D showed up and have had to play the entire game. The O is still stuck in traffic.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I would abandon the run and throw from here on. But, we have got to man up and block. Give Eason some time and we can do this.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I f I was Chubb, I would be gone after this year, there is no way I would stay and play for Chaney


----------



## Scott G (Oct 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> D wore down this is about to get real ugly



Yep. It all starts with the O line that can't block. GA can't move the ball and the D is on the field WAY too much.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Our D is keeping us in the game. Dawgs' O needs to get going this series!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Ball Game


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2016)

There's only one way to look at this. We suck.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 29, 2016)

Little early to go for it when your d is playing well isn't it?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Our receivers are suffering from drop-ball syndrome.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 29, 2016)

GAME OVER.

dawgs LOST.. 4th down at mid field. 

Sucks for dawg fans,.

I told you it was coming.

Fla. will be 6 and 1, Ga, 4 and 4 in a few.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

Whatvaome stupid play calling.....of you know your going for it.....give the ball to your RB 2 times......Chaney SUCKS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2016)

It's going about like I thought it would.  I thought we would be down another score or 2 by now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Whatvaome stupid play calling.....of you know your going for it.....give the ball to your RB 2 times......Chaney SUCKS



I think Chaney is looking at a menu instead of a play chart!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2016)

Now it's going to get ugly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Yep. It all starts with the O line that can't block. GA can't move the ball and the D is on the field WAY too much.



Yep


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Now it's going to get ugly.



yep


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You think ya should be losing by more to #14?



They don't look much better that the dawgs no matter the score


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Kirby should have taken a timeout before that kick.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Ugh


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

Lol....
GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2016)

Painful. Very painful. The Process ain't what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Painful. Very painful. The Process ain't what it's cracked up to be.



Saban was 7-6 his first year. Just sayin'.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Tough game but a good learning experience  for the freshman coach


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

Good game UF


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Kirby has some future work to do in the O line recruiting  process.The D has played well but you can't expect them to stay out there the entire game.Kudos to the Gator D line,yall done a great job.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Keep on coaching Kirby


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2016)

I think Chaney has something against our Running backs......LOL....OH YEA CHANEY SUCKS


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I think Chaney has something against our Running backs......LOL....OH YEA CHANEY SUCKS



Am I mistaken or did he quit using tht TEs?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Good for Kirby he's still coaching


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Kirby should have taken a timeout before that kick.



I hope this is his on the job training year and he learns how to be a head coach next year.   Sad that UGA didn't even try to talk to Herman from Houston.  Pittman was supposed to be the best OL coach in the country.  Theus and Kolton Houston must have been all-world for UGA just to lose them and drop this far in offensive line production.  Don't look now but a lot of UGA recruits that were locks have started to look elsewhere.  Holloman at WR and Mcbride at ILB are looking long and hard at Oregon and some of the big instate LB's that were supposed to commit at the end of October have moved their commit date back.  I'm guessing they want to see how bad UGA is the rest of the year and if UGA loses to UK and GT, look for a bunch of recruits to drop off UGA's board.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Congrats GATA


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 29, 2016)

Good effort UGA. See you next year. Go Gators!!!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 29, 2016)

Moving to the back of the pack...

JUST LIKE I SAID.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban was 7-6 his first year. Just sayin'.



Alabama had nowhere near the talent UGA has right now.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 29, 2016)

Good hard game by both sides. Good game dogs. Hope sandhillmike enjoyed it from heaven.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Congrats sandhillmike


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

The Talent we have is not on the D line or the O line. It is not at receiver, it is not our secondary or kicking game. Wonder where it is.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Neither team has to worry about the bowl committee calling them.

I hope that big Ol lineman isn't hurt too bad. He looked like he was in bad pain. That sux, especially right at the end of the game.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Painful. Very painful. The Process ain't what it's cracked up to be.



We'll look at it like this elfiii  at least we don't suck as bad as Miss.St.,I'm gonna have to hit Ole ODR up on the book of face and get his take on it


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Eason can't handle the SEC.  Just like we said.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

No way that Alabama team had a worse O line than this one.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The Talent we have is not on the D line or the O line. It is not at receiver, it is not our secondary or kicking game. Wonder where it is.



Definitely not up the middle


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Eason can't handle the SEC.  Just like we said.



I want to see him behind an average o line and good receivers before I say that.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Miami lost to gnoder dame too. Richt still sucks


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2016)

Prolly wont see that next year, as you can not rebuild a line in one season. Don't know if you can do it in two.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Kirby Smart will be the next Ray Goof! Mark it down. I've seen NO improvement since game one. None. With the talent we have, there is no excuse for what we're seeing.

I honestly thought we would've played better out there today. Hard to believe I am seeing a Georgia team that can't run the ball. Seems we can't catch it either.

We are a train wreck! 

Congrats Gators. I'll happily wear that Gator avatar. At least I'll have one of a REAL football team.

DAWGS SUCK!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I want to see him behind an average o line and good receivers before I say that.



He is and they are for the ACC or sunbelt conference


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> He is and they are for the ACC or sunbelt conference



Good luck against Ole Miss tonight. I need Auburn to help me out on my picks.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2016)

I haven't reached a conclusion about Kirby yet. I give him 3 years if there is no improvement then good bye.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Good luck against Ole Miss tonight. I need Auburn to help me out on my picks.



Kelly already lighting  it up......Ole Miss romps


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

nice win for the gators.  me and bullgator need to see those gator avatars right away. thanks mutz


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nice win for the gators.  me and bullgator need to see those gator avatars right away. thanks mutz



I am a man of my word! I lost the avatar bet, but you know what, I ain't mad! Not at all! Shoot, I might keep this one forever!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Good luck against Ole Miss tonight. I need Auburn to help me out on my picks.



We're bipolar no telling what team will show up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwback said:


> We're bipolar no telling what team will show up.



We're suckpolar! We know what to expect from our team!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2016)

Saw this a minute ago and about fell out


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't blame your QB or coach. Y'all will be back at least I hope so because if UF wasn't my MBA alma mater I'd have been a dawg having graduated from Georgia Southern. 
Chubb looks like he has given up due to the lack of O line but y'all are young. Next year will be different. You have to run to be able to throw especially against the best D in the SEC. When your QB has more grass stains than your running backs, something is wrong. Again good effort.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I am a man of my word! I lost the avatar bet, but you know what, I ain't mad! Not at all! Shoot, I might keep this one forever!



I love your avatar regardless of jersey!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

Chubbs not getting enough touches to get into a rhythm. I bet he's frustrated.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 29, 2016)

Some good looking avatars up in hera.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Chubbs not getting enough touches to get into a rhythm. I bet he's frustrated.



Chubb is a baller but he has we are getting beat written all over his face. He's a DGD I know he wants to slap somebody......


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Chubb is a baller but he has we are getting beat written all over his face. He's a DGD I know he wants to slap somebody......



He looks like he wants to ask Santa for a new O line.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2016)

yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2016)

bullgator said:


> He looks like he wants to ask Santa for a new O line.



Eason too. He looked liked he played a game in the rain today.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 30, 2016)

This Is the worst o-line I have ever seen. That pretty much is why we are so so bad on all ends offensively.  We may lose the next 3/4 if this continues. We rushed for 21 yards today, 21 yards cmon man. I can't watch another game this season.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2016)

Santa, will you please please please bring me an O line, receivers who can catch, punters how can boom a punt and kickers who can kick into the back of end zone.

Signed, K. Smart

Kirby ain't no Ray Goof.  Don't know if he is Saban II yet though either.  I think he deserves 3 years to get his act together before we start throwing things at him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Santa, will you please please please bring me an O line, receivers who can catch, punters how can boom a punt and kickers who can kick into the back of end zone.
> 
> Signed, K. Smart
> 
> Kirby ain't no Ray Goof.  Don't know if he is Saban II yet though either.  I think he deserves 3 years to get his act together before we start throwing things at him.



Agree, but I am already hearing the rumblings..... But it's also the same fans for the most part calling for Richt's head every year.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 30, 2016)

I think he coached a decent game with a good plan. He knew we didn't have a qb for 3rd straight year. And sold out to.be sure not.to get run out of the stadium again. They accomplished that. His o line was getting killed at the snap. Chubb was met behind the line nearly every time he got it.  So why keep going to.him? Had to try and take some shots but Eason was being chased most times.  Only success was when he somehow got.loose out of the pocket and a wr broke free. Busted plays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Painful. Very painful. The Process ain't what it's cracked up to be.





rhbama3 said:


> Saban was 7-6 his first year. Just sayin'.










Water Swat said:


> Good hard game by both sides. Good game dogs. Hope sandhillmike enjoyed it from heaven.





fish hawk said:


> Congrats sandhillmike




Amen brothers !!! 




Silver Britches said:


> Kirby Smart will be the next Ray Goof! Mark it down. I've seen NO improvement since game one. None. With the talent we have, there is no excuse for what we're seeing.
> 
> I honestly thought we would've played better out there today. Hard to believe I am seeing a Georgia team that can't run the ball. Seems we can't catch it either.
> 
> ...





I'm gonna save this one !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Saw this a minute ago and about fell out


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2016)

Y'all had zero first downs rushing. I'd like to think our D is that dominate, but UT proved otherwise.
Is that freshman kid being played yet?, Cleveland?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> This Is the worst o-line I have ever seen. That pretty much is why we are so so bad on all ends offensively.  We may lose the next 3/4 if this continues. We rushed for 21 yards today, 21 yards cmon man. I can't watch another game this season.



wow. i have not watched the game yet. that is terrible.  chubb and michel deserve better.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> This Is the worst o-line I have ever seen. That pretty much is why we are so so bad on all ends offensively.  We may lose the next 3/4 if this continues. We rushed for 21 yards today, 21 yards cmon man. I can't watch another game this season.



I am feeling this way,too. Was doing yard work yesterday last 5 minutes. 

Knowing our qb has around 1.5 seconds to release the ball, why are we not using a lot of motion plays or quick hitting plays or short passes in space? 
Its tough to watch when our under sized center barely be able to block the uf LB with all the hair who should have been pancaked. Tackle Catalina is so slow he can really only go forward. I think we have 2 outta the 5 needed lineman. 

When is Coach Smart gonna realize we can't really play smash mouth? Jeez.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2016)

Y'all just need to go beat Kentucky and get back on track.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 30, 2016)

Well at least now we have confirmed what we all already knew.  Both teams suck this year, we just suck less than y'all.  That ain't even worth bragging rights...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. i have not watched the game yet. that is terrible.  chubb and michel deserve better.



Yep. It's  like they have disappeared.


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Y'all had zero first downs rushing. I'd like to think our D is that dominate, but UT proved otherwise.
> Is that freshman kid being played yet?, Cleveland?



I am hearing he can't even cut it in practice..too slow. My o my....


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Well at least now we have confirmed what we all already knew.  Both teams suck this year, we just suck less than y'all.  That ain't even worth bragging rights...



Auburn will chew us up on the O line. This game won't even be close.


----------



## across the river (Oct 30, 2016)

Those of you who keep saying this is all a result of the o-line, the o-line has no talent,  etc... are just trying to make yourself feel better.  Tennessee State ran for over a hundred years on a Vandy team Georgia got a whooping 36 yards against.  This isn't strictly a "lack of talent" issue.  Am I saying the o-line is stellar, no, not at all.  But if you look at the leading tacklers for Florida, the top four or five tacklers are all linebackers and safeties.  The DL isn't racking up a bunch of tackles on the running backs, which is what happens win you line is consistently getting beat at the point of attack.   In  a normal game, having your two safeties in the top three tacklers for a game is usually a bad thing, because that means the running backs are making it through the line, and past the linebackers.   The problem with Georgia is people stack the box and they can't do anything to make them pay for it.  The key to the "Alabama style" zone blocking, is having the o- line get to the second level and block a linebacker.   If they stack the box with safeties, then you are essentially adding at least another "linebacker" if not two, and five guys can't block  8 or 9, I don't care who they are.    The line isn't great by any means, but the coaches have got to do something to adjust to what they have.   The three lineman they got in this past class aren't any better than what they have, and the ones coming in next year aren't going to come in and be first day starters.   They act like they just want to line up and running it down everyone throat, but I don't care who you have on the line, if the opponent stacks the box every play, you aren't going to be able to run the ball.  At some point they have got to make people pay for bringing the safeties up, and up to this point that have not show any real ability to consistently do that.  They will see the same thing the remainder of the season until they do.  I don't care if you had Jim Brown or Barry Sanders back there, with the Dallas Cowboys line, you won't be able to consistently run the ball against 8 or 9 people every play.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2016)

I think if you would have taken bout 4 seconds and read back a little before you wrote the above book, you would have seen where we have said, we have no passing game, no secondary and no kicking game. Uh we also have the worst o line in the sec. We might also have the worst coach in the SEC and if we do we will be the first to tell you. We however can not see into the future. We have not said one time that we are back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2016)

CKS is a Rookie coach and when we asked who else had done that great a bunch of yall pointed to the Houston coach and how great he was. Well he has lost two out of his last 3 games and almost got beat by Tulsa. Right now I am not happy with Kirby, but that does not mean he will never be a good coach.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think if you would have taken bout 4 seconds and read back a little before you wrote the above book, you would have seen where we have said, we have no passing game, no secondary and no kicking game. Uh we also have the worst o line in the sec. We might also have the worst coach in the SEC and if we do we will be the first to tell you. We however can not see into the future. We have not said one time that we are back.



Im dang sure as of right now we have the worse OC in football history....CHANEY SUCKS!!  I have never heard a coach so talked up just to suck it up.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Chubb is a baller but he has we are getting beat written all over his face. He's a DGD I know he wants to slap somebody......




he needs to slap Chaney


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2016)

Chaney has had pretty good results at other schools.  We have two problems on offense and they feed each other.  An O line that is not getting push and receivers who can't catch the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2016)

If Chaney is so special, then why has he been all over the place? Why hasn't money been thrown at him to keep him? Hmmmmmm! He may be a fine coach, but he hasn't show me anything this year.

I would love to see Bobo come back and coach our offense. Heck, I would love to see the guy get a chance at head coach at UGA. Bobo tuned out to be a fine OC. He may not be doing very well as a HC at Colorado State, but he's also not getting the type of players he was getting at UGA.

We're in a world of misery right now and I truly do not see it getting any better for next year with this current staff. Our boys haven't been coached up. That's all there is to it. Who's fault is that?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2016)

I am not happy with Chaney, but CKS hired him and he is the one who's future is riding on this.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Chaney has had pretty good results at other schools.



lolwut? If by "good results" you mean mediocre, then sure.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think if you would have taken bout 4 seconds and read back a little before you wrote the above book, you would have seen where we have said, we have no passing game, no secondary and no kicking game. Uh we also have the worst o line in the sec. We might also have the worst coach in the SEC and if we do we will be the first to tell you. We however can not see into the future. We have not said one time that we are back.



We have no passing game because our O line can't stop the pass rush, WR's inability to get open or catch the ball notwithstanding so again, on the O side of the ball we're back to the O line sucks.

I don't care if the other side stacks all 11 D players in the box. Right now Chubb & co. couldn't mortgage their collective souls to the Devil for a crease with a speck of daylight. Chubb is an impact player. Impact players gain yardage.


----------



## fullstrut (Oct 31, 2016)

Eason is a pocket player and is so slow if he runs and has pressure put on him. He only seems to have one speed when he passes. Full blast. He needs to be benched and work on his skills. Another year of UGA. Maybe next season. But I will always be a Dawg Fan regardless just need to Vent.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2016)

We got some issues that run pretty deep on the offensive side of the ball. Let's go back to what Kirby said in Feb. He said the O line sucked and lacked quality depth. He said we needed Big physical receivers and we didn't have sec caliber receivers on the roster. He said our D line was small and lacked depth and the secondary was below average. He was 100% correct. It has yet to be seen what kind of HC is and we won't know for at least two more years. What we do know is he can recruit, and he knows what type of caliber of players it takes to win in the SEC. That in itself tells me he has won half the battle of being successful.  He is learning as he with a Freshman QB and almost complete overhaul of the coaching staff. They have thrown Eason to the wolves but he'll be better for it next year and as far as I'm concerned one piece of the offensive puzzle will be solved. Get a couple receivers in this recruiting cycle that can stretch the field along with Ridley and another piece is in place. As far as the O line it will take at least two recruiting cycles to fix the damage IMHO. Chaney will not be held accountable until those pieces  are put together. The D is coming along but need a few more big ugly's up front and back end recruiting. I also know this to be fact, these kids haven't ever had coaches in their ear holes like they've had this year while they've been at UGA. Totally different style of coaching and accountability with Kirby and the process. I won't call for his head just yet I think he'll get this thing on track or at least I hope he does. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2016)

I've said it over and over and over again, a HC is only going to be an expert on one side of the ball or the other.  The MOST important thing about any head coach though is who he brings in as coordinators, specifically for the side of the ball he is NOT an expert on.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2016)

No y'all don't have the worst o cord in the east. That would be mike debord. I'll trade


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> If Chaney is so special, then why has he been all over the place? Why hasn't money been thrown at him to keep him? Hmmmmmm! He may be a fine coach, but he hasn't show me anything this year.
> 
> I would love to see Bobo come back and coach our offense. Heck, I would love to see the guy get a chance at head coach at UGA. Bobo tuned out to be a fine OC. He may not be doing very well as a HC at Colorado State, but he's also not getting the type of players he was getting at UGA.
> 
> We're in a world of misery right now and I truly do not see it getting any better for next year with this current staff. Our boys haven't been coached up. That's all there is to it. Who's fault is that?



I thought Bobo was a good one, but many on here wanted his head from time to time.

I am not impressed either, but I am not sure if it is the players or the coaches.  I don't like that the team is not getting better, which is a sign of a good coaching staff.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> lolwut? If by "good results" you mean mediocre, then sure.



No Mr. Football, I didn't mean mediocre at all.  Chaney has a really good reputation as an offensive coach.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We got some issues that run pretty deep on the offensive side of the ball. Let's go back to what Kirby said in Feb. He said the O line sucked and lacked quality depth. He said we needed Big physical receivers and we didn't have sec caliber receivers on the roster. He said our D line was small and lacked depth and the secondary was below average. He was 100% correct. It has yet to be seen what kind of HC is and we won't know for at least two more years. What we do know is he can recruit, and he knows what type of caliber of players it takes to win in the SEC. That in itself tells me he has won half the battle of being successful.  He is learning as he with a Freshman QB and almost complete overhaul of the coaching staff. They have thrown Eason to the wolves but he'll be better for it next year and as far as I'm concerned one piece of the offensive puzzle will be solved. Get a couple receivers in this recruiting cycle that can stretch the field along with Ridley and another piece is in place. As far as the O line it will take at least two recruiting cycles to fix the damage IMHO. Chaney will not be held accountable until those pieces  are put together. The D is coming along but need a few more big ugly's up front and back end recruiting. I also know this to be fact, these kids haven't ever had coaches in their ear holes like they've had this year while they've been at UGA. Totally different style of coaching and accountability with Kirby and the process. I won't call for his head just yet I think he'll get this thing on track or at least I hope he does. Go Dawgs!



If I was a 4* or 5* player why would I look at a team like UGA if I had offers from BAMA, FLA, LSU, OSU, just to name a few....

Which top team did Chaney leave to come to UGA? Why did Kriby pick Chaney?


----------



## Scott G (Nov 1, 2016)

nickel back said:


> If I was a 4* or 5* player why would I look at a team like UGA if I had offers from BAMA, FLA, LSU, OSU, just to name a few....



Playing day one?

I understand a verbal doesn't mean much until they actually sign, but there are a LOT of 4* and 4* players who will be bumped to 5* as well as some 5* recruits who have already verbally committed. I believe the #1 JUCO lineman in the nation has given a verbal to come in next year too.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2016)

nickel back said:


> If I was a 4* or 5* player why would I look at a team like UGA if I had offers from BAMA, FLA, LSU, OSU, just to name a few....
> 
> Which top team did Chaney leave to come to UGA? Why did Kriby pick Chaney?



It's easy they play early and often! Don't worry about recruiting one bit. We could lose out and it would only help recruiting. Kirby laid the path for recruits on day one. As far as Chaney I by no means was defending him I was just stating until some major holes are field he won't be sent down the road.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep, Kirby put the recruiting world on notice that he has no issues playing young players.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2016)

nickel back said:


> If I was a 4* or 5* player why would I look at a team like UGA if I had offers from BAMA, FLA, LSU, OSU, just to name a few....



The opportunity to play right now, not your sophomore or junior year.

They say CKS is a recruiting genius. We shall soon see about that.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The opportunity to play right now, not your sophomore or junior year.
> 
> They say CKS is a recruiting genius. We shall soon see about that.



ben Cleveland is a 6'7" 330 OL and high 4 star, Mecole hardman is a 5 star WR/DB/Kick Returner and both are riding the bench.  UGA has several huge offensive lineman who are riding the bench also.  if Pittman was so great an OL coach he should be able to get these big guys into the rotation.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> ben Cleveland is a 6'7" 330 OL and high 4 star, Mecole hardman is a 5 star WR/DB/Kick Returner and both are riding the bench.  UGA has several huge offensive lineman who are riding the bench also.  if Pittman was so great an OL coach he should be able to get these big guys into the rotation.



A fair point. If the lightweights aren't getting the job done give the heavy timber a chance.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2016)

You don't go hire William Faulkners typist..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2016)

There's a reason the west dominates the east..Better coaches. I'm waiting for an east team to throw down some cash for a top 10 coach not a coach they hope may be a top 10 guy. Tennessee is included in this. Jones won't get us there. Yes we may run off a 10 win season but let's not kid ourselves we all want the trophy right?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

I think there are several players over there that are not buying into Kirby ball. Got a feeling we will see some of them leaving after this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think there are several players over there that are not buying into Kirby ball. Got a feeling we will see some of them leaving after this year.



I not bashing Kirby by no means. Im bashing the sec east ad's. Lets be real all of them have picked guys that they are hoping will be a great coach. We need some better coaches on our side to compete with the west guys and the rest of the country. Do yall think lsu will pick a smart/jones/mcelwain type? No. They will fork out the cash to compete with the big dawgs. There are big time coaches out there that fla uga and 10rc can pull in IF theyd come off the cash.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think there are several players over there that are not buying into Kirby ball. Got a feeling we will see some of them leaving after this year.



You sir are correct. There is some noise within from a few players. But, the noise will soon be gone.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2016)

Mecole switched positions when he left HS all by his choice. Big Ben is lost at practice and has been since day one. He also has an effort issue. But hope for the future.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I not bashing Kirby by no means. Im bashing the sec east ad's. Lets be real all of them have picked guys that they are hoping will be a great coach. We need some better coaches on our side to compete with the west guys and the rest of the country. Do yall think lsu will pick a smart/jones/mcelwain type? No. They will fork out the cash to compete with the big dawgs. There are big time coaches out there that fla uga and 10rc can pull in IF theyd come off the cash.



I think there is a problem in the West also. LSU has fired Less, Ole miss done loss 4 games, Miss State is terrible, Arkansas cant get a season together and who know from one year to the next what Auburn is gonna do. The west is strong because of Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think there is a problem in the West also. LSU has fired Less, Ole miss done loss 4 games, Miss State is terrible, Arkansas cant get a season together and who know from one year to the next what Auburn is gonna do. The west is strong because of Bama.



2 in a row! Preach Charlie!


----------



## across the river (Nov 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I not bashing Kirby by no means. Im bashing the sec east ad's. Lets be real all of them have picked guys that they are hoping will be a great coach. We need some better coaches on our side to compete with the west guys and the rest of the country. Do yall think lsu will pick a smart/jones/mcelwain type? No. They will fork out the cash to compete with the big dawgs. There are big time coaches out there that fla uga and 10rc can pull in IF theyd come off the cash.



Who on the West is that good???  Saban.  The whole firing rally has taken off because of Saban and to some extent Meyer.  You have two coaches that have won 8 of the last 13 National Championships.  That ~60%.  Everybody else wants that, but who are you going to hire that is going to replicate that.  They don't exist. At least right now they don't.  So Miles, Richt, soon to be Dan Mullen are getting fired because they aren't Saban, but there isn't another Saban to get.  You can hire his assistants (i.e. Smart, Mc Elwain, Muschamp, Derek Dooly), but you aren't getting Saban. That should be obvious at this point.  NFL teams have been hiring Belichcik assistants for years, but there isn't another Belichick (or Tom Brady for that matter) out there yet.  Alabama was a perfect match for Saban, and allowed him the establish something I don't know will every be replicated, although schools will continue to try, over and over and over again.  Any continue to be disappointed, fire there coach, hire and Saban or Meyer assistant, and repeat.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2016)

across the river said:


> Who on the West is that good???  Saban.  The whole firing rally has taken off because of Saban and to some extent Meyer.  You have two coaches that have won 8 of the last 13 National Championships.  That ~60%.  Everybody else wants that, but who are you going to hire that is going to replicate that.  They don't exist. At least right now they don't.  So Miles, Richt, soon to be Dan Mullen are getting fired because they aren't Saban, but there isn't another Saban to get.  You can hire his assistants (i.e. Smart, Mc Elwain, Muschamp, Derek Dooly), but you aren't getting Saban. That should be obvious at this point.  NFL teams have been hiring Belichcik assistants for years, but there isn't another Belichick (or Tom Brady for that matter) out there yet.  Alabama was a perfect match for Saban, and allowed him the establish something I don't know will every be replicated, although schools will continue to try, over and over and over again.  Any continue to be disappointed, fire there coach, hire and Saban or Meyer assistant, and repeat.



Sumlin, malzhaun, mullen (consider he's at ms st) freeze and miles when he was there are all better coaches than any guy in the east. The east is a joke. Why can't one of us back the truck up to get Herman or petrino. If uga,fla,ut got one of those two it's a guaranteed trip to Atlanta every year. Herman and petrino would kick the you know what outta smart jones mckelwain and I won't mention the other 3 cause that's laughable. I'd just like to see the east be competitive putting aside my uga hate if they manned up and got petrino I'd salute them bec someone there knows how the game works it's obvious no one at 10rc does. Comin from where we were (Dooley years) yes 9-10 wins is great but at some point you realize that's all you'll ever get and have to make up your mind if you want more. Uga had that and wanted more and got a what if makes no sense. They could afford a big name and a big name would have went there. I don't understand these ad's


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

I would hope and pray UGA never got within 100 miles of Petrino.  The guy is shady and has 0 loyalty to anyone but Himself.


----------



## across the river (Nov 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sumlin, malzhaun, mullen (consider he's at ms st) freeze and miles when he was there are all better coaches than any guy in the east. The east is a joke. Why can't one of us back the truck up to get Herman or petrino. If uga,fla,ut got one of those two it's a guaranteed trip to Atlanta every year. Herman and petrino would kick the you know what outta smart jones mckelwain and I won't mention the other 3 cause that's laughable. I'd just like to see the east be competitive putting aside my uga hate if they manned up and got petrino I'd salute them bec someone there knows how the game works it's obvious no one at 10rc does. Comin from where we were (Dooley years) yes 9-10 wins is great but at some point you realize that's all you'll ever get and have to make up your mind if you want more. Uga had that and wanted more and got a what if makes no sense. They could afford a big name and a big name would have went there. I don't understand these ad's




Malzahn went 8-5 and 7-6 after the 2013 NC appearance.  He was in danger of getting fired this year.   Summon was in danger or getting fired.  Freeze will be gone if he keeps loosing 4 games a year.  You made my point.  There isn't anyone out there would can provide Saban like results year after year, which is why these coaches keep getting fired.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 2, 2016)

4x4 I am not saying Herman isn't good, but get off his marble bag. His team is THIRD in the conference and got WALLOPED by SMU (a 3-4 team) and have ONE quality win this year. yeah, he did great with someone elses recruits last year, but he still has work to do. This year his team shows a lot of cracks and shows up to games unprepared and has lsot or struggled with teams they shouldn't.



KyDawg said:


> The west is strong because of Bama.



This is pretty much it. The west isn't THAT great if you take Bama out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2016)

bama, lsu, tam and the barn would win the east this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2016)

the gators might finish 4th in the east. might.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama, lsu, tam and the barn would win the east this year.





Matthew6 said:


> the gators might finish 4th in the east. might.



They most likely would. But like the bo$$ said Bama is the center of the West hype. The Gators offense is all that but their D is for real. They will lose badly to Bama in the SECCG.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2016)

Recruiting is a big part of college football. While a guy might be a great recruiter as an assistant/position coach, it may not transition over when they take on all the added responsibilies of being a HC. Florida's recruiting quality has dropped +/- 40% since the Urban left. Once you get that talent on campus, you need a well structured system that everyone understands and is on board with, each knowing what is expected of them, from coaches on down. That's why you give a guy 3+ years to show whether or not he had all the pieces lining up, from recruiting to the product on the field. That's also why you never know who the next great coach is going to be.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2016)

gators will lose to all four teams i mentioned. thats why the east is so pathetic, that the 4th place west team easily wins the east.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2016)

And here I thought this thread was about the UF/UGA game last week. Stupid me!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gators will lose to all four teams i mentioned. thats why the east is so pathetic, that the 4th place west team easily wins the east.



Let's have a field goal shootout. East vs west.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gators will lose to all four teams i mentioned. thats why the east is so pathetic, that the 4th place west team easily wins the east.



Exactly. And if we keep trying out these what if coaches we will never be the same level as the west. Sumlin would out coach every coach in the east right now. People don't act like those guys other than saban aren't better than our east coaches. Yes saban is the king but the west guys are closer to his level than anyone in the east every will be we all need to realize this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. And if we keep trying out these what if coaches we will never be the same level as the west. Sumlin would out coach every coach in the east right now. People don't act like those guys other than saban aren't better than our east coaches. Yes saban is the king but the west guys are closer to his level than anyone in the east every will be we all need to realize this.



Why are you crying such a different tune now? Cause the Vols suck, and after giving Bucky so much of this earlier in the season?


> I don't care if we win by 1 every week as long as we win. To jump ship so soon shows he's not really a fan and the avatar is false advertisement.



And after you said Bama and UT were the best teams in the SEC?? Make up your mind!


> Ehhhh I wouldn't put money on it if I were you. Or me for that matter. Two best teams in sec currently imo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why are you crying such a different tune now? Cause the Vols suck, and after giving Bucky so much of this earlier in the season?
> 
> 
> And after you said Bama and UT were the best teams in the SEC?? Make up your mind!



People change its a free country!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> People change its a free country!



True, I suggest you change coaches.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Santa, will you please please please bring me an O line, receivers who can catch, punters how can boom a punt and kickers who can kick into the back of end zone.
> 
> Signed, K. Smart
> 
> Kirby ain't no Ray Goof.  Don't know if he is Saban II yet though either.  I think he deserves 3 years to get his act together before we start throwing things at him.



can you make my Christmas wish next year?


----------

